# welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?



## zingst01 (1. Okt. 2012)

ich bin gerade dabei, einen Bachlauf zu erstellen und habe meine Planung dazu fast abgeschlossen. 2 offene Punkte habe ich aber noch: 1. Schlauch und 2. Pumpe.

1. Schlauch: dazu gibt es den "normalen" Spiralschlauch in verschiedenen Dimensionen, von dem mancherorts steht, daß er nicht für die Verlegung im Erdreich verwendet werden soll. Und den "verstärkten Schlauch" der auch für Verlegung im Erdreich geeignet ist.
Meine Frage: ist der "normale" Schlauch wirklich nicht geeignet fürs Erdreich, auch wenn er nur unter der Bachsohle bzw. Folie verlegt wird? Ist doch kein grosser Druck drauf! Oder gibt es andere Gründe. Gibt es beim "normalen" Spiralschlauch auch noch Qualitätsunterschiede? 
2. Pumpe: für meinen Bachlauf (12m lang, ca 30-40 cm breit, 1,5m Förderhöhe, 7000 L - Teich) habe ich mir eine Pumpe mit ca. 6500 L/h ausgespäht (Kraeft Eco FTP6500: http://www.schlauch-profi.de/product_info.php?info=p1268_Bachlaufpumpe-Teichpumpe-Kraeft-ECO.html). Und dazu einen Schlauch mit 1 1/4 " Durchmesser.
Meine Frage: hat diese Pumpe/Schlauch die richtige Größe? Gibt es Pumpen mit Einstellung der Fördermenge?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## DbSam (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,


zu 1.:
Was ist ein 'normaler' Spiralschlauch?
Vielleicht meinst Du den billigen schwarzen mit dünner Plaste. Der ist im Sommer halbwegs verwendbar, im Winter ist er knochenhart und bricht fast sofort bei Bewegung. Zur Verlegung im Erdreich definitiv nicht geeignet.

Deine Pumpe hat als Maximum einen 2'' Anschluß, dann verwendet man für die bestmögliche Leistung der Anlage auch den größten Anschluß, also einen 2'' Schlauch.
Wähle einen Spiralschlauch in etwa dieser Güte. Sicher findest Du den noch etwas preiswerter anderswo...

zu 2.:
Ja, bei dem Preis machst Du da sicher nichts verkehrt und 65 Watt ist ok. Für noch weniger Watt musst Du mehr als das Doppelte ausgeben...
Leider ist keine Pumpenkennlinie dabei und man kennt daher die mögl. Leistung bei 1,5m Höhendifferenz nicht.



Zu Deiner Frage:
Die Pumpe ist sicher ausreichend. 
Regelbare Pumpe für den Bachlauf? Schade ums Geld, da dreht man am Anfang ein, zweimal und dann wars das. 
Gestalte Deinen Bachlauf so, dass auch Wasser drin steht wenn Du die Pumpe ausmachst. (Die Pflanzen im Bach werden Dir das danken.)
Du musst also geschickt viele kleine 'Staustufen' integrieren und/oder von Anfang an das Gefälle nicht so groß wählen. Du möchtest ja einen Bachlauf und keinen Sturzbach. Die Übergänge so gestalten, dass das Wasser ruhig laufen kann, sonst werden die Wassergeräusche in Summe zu laut.
Wenn Dein Bachlauf wirklich in 1,5m Höhe anfangen sollte, dann baue 2 größere Wasserfälle (auch hier auf einen ruhigen Wasserfall/-lauf achten)    ein und den Rest als Flußbett gestalten. 
Bitte mache den Bachlauf an vielen Stellen breiter als 30-40 cm, sonst kannst Du nichts pflanzen. Der Bachlauf ist dann 'nackig' und besteht nur aus einer Anhäufung von Steinen... Das wirkt öde...

Wie oben geschrieben, kaufe für die bestmögliche Pumpenleistung einen 2''-Spiralschlauch zur Pumpe dazu und verlege den mit sanften Biegungen auf der kürzesten Strecke. So wird der Strömungswiederstand und damit der Leistungsverlust nicht so groß.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nori (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo,
es gibt beträchtliche Unterschiede bei den Spiralschläuchen, die für die Teichverwendung vorgesehen sind.
Die besseren (z.B. von Oase) sind halt etwas teurer und nicht ganz so flexibel.
Wenn es um eine dauerhafte Installation geht, würde ich aber, egal welcher Schlauch verwendet wird, ein Leerrohr (z.B. 50-er HT-Rohr) verlegen - das kostet nicht viel und im Fall der Fälle kannst den Schlauch easy austauschen ohne wieder alles aufgraben zu müssen. Ich würde immer 1,5" oder größer nehmen - dann halt entsprechend das Leerrohr auch größer.
Zur Pumpe:
Diese Pumpen sind ganz ok - allerdings würde ich mindestens die 8500-er nehmen.

Es gibt regelbare Pumpen - sind halt teurer.
Alternativ gibt es aber auch Regler, die du bei jeder Pumpe wie einen Lichtdimer dazwischenschalten kannst.
Bei so kleinen Pumpen und der angestrebten Wassermenge macht das aber wenig Sinn - das rentiert sich eher wenn du eine 15000-er oder größer einsetzt.


Gruß Nori


----------



## DbSam (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,


noch etwas: Wo steht Dein Filter?
Falls er oben am Bachlauf steht und Du Fische im Teich hast/haben möchtest, dann verlege bitte gleich noch ein 70er oder 100er Rohr vom Filter in den Teich. Baue Zugschieber oder eine andere Umschaltmöglichkeit zwischen Bachlauf und Rohr ein.
So kannst Du im Frühjahr/Herbst den Bachlauf abschalten und das Wasser unterirdisch durchs Rohr zurück schicken. So beugst Du einer übermäßigen nächtlichen Auskühlung vor und die Fische müssen nicht solch große Temperaturschwankungen ertragen...

Usw., da gibt es eigentlich noch viel dazu zu sagen/schreiben...


Zu Noris Bemerkung zu einer größeren Pumpe: Ja, kann man machen. Es geht aber auch die von Dir auserwählte Pumpe, wenn man den Bachlauf wie von mir oben beschrieben ausbildet. Da müssen bei geschickter Gestaltung nicht unbedingt große Wassermassen bewegt werden.
Aber das ist alles Ansichtssache...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## zingst01 (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*



DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Paul,
> 
> 
> zu 1.:
> ...



Hallo Carsten, 
als normalen Spiralschlauch meine ich den preiswerten unter 2 Euro/m. Wobei ich glaube auch schon Unterschiede gesehen zu haben bei diesen. Optisch scheint der von hanako-koi.de (http://www.hanako-koi.de/15m-Teichschlauch-1-14-32mm-Schwarz-199Euro-m.html) etwas besser zu sein also die anderen. Aber man kann sich täuschen. Aber besser ist auf jeden Fall der "verstärkte" (http://www.hanako-koi.de/1m-Teichschlauch-verstaerkt32mm-114Profiqualitaet.html). Da ist man auf sicheren Seite.

Bei der Pumpe habe ich etwas Angst, daß sie zuviel Wasser nach oben bringt, da die 1,5m Höhe (effektiv sogar nur 1m, da am Anfang das Wasser aus einem Stein sprudelt und ca. 0,5m fällt),auf 12m Länge wenig Gefälle. Und wenn es langsam fließt, müßte man doch auch die Pumpleistung entsprechend reduzieren/anpassen! Und das kann man erst testen, wenn alles ziemlich fertig ist.
Ich habe im Baulauf 3 Staustufen, die erste gleich nach dem Start-Wasserfall, und dann noch 2 zwischendurch (nach jeweils ca 3m) sowie am Ende direkt vor dem Teich. An den Staustufen ist der Bach 60-70cm breit.

Du meinst ein 1 1/4" Schlauch ist zu klein? Auch wenn wie oben erwähnt der Bach langsam fliesst und ich wahrscheinlich keine 5000-6500 L Förderleistung benötige? Reichen dann nicht auch 1 1/2"?

Noch eine Zusatzfrage: wie führt man am besten den Schlauch aus dem Teich (über der Folie) ins Erdreich (unter der Bachlauffolie)? Damuß ich doch aus dem Teich raus und hoch, bevor es wieder unterirdisch weitergeht.

Gruß Paul


----------



## zingst01 (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*



Nori schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es gibt beträchtliche Unterschiede bei den Spiralschläuchen, die für die Teichverwendung vorgesehen sind.
> Die besseren (z.B. von Oase) sind halt etwas teurer und nicht ganz so flexibel.
> Wenn es um eine dauerhafte Installation geht, würde ich aber, egal welcher Schlauch verwendet wird, ein Leerrohr (z.B. 50-er HT-Rohr) verlegen - das kostet nicht viel und im Fall der Fälle kannst den Schlauch easy austauschen ohne wieder alles aufgraben zu müssen. Ich würde immer 1,5" oder größer nehmen - dann halt entsprechend das Leerrohr auch größer.
> ...



Hallo Nori,
das mit dem HT-Rohr ist eine gute Idee. Aber bei 12-13m und 3 Kurven nachträglich eine Schlauch einziehen - ich weiß nicht ob das geht.
Dass man mit einem Regler (Lichtdimer) die Pumpe steuern könnte habe ich auch schon gelesen. Aber auch, dass nicht jede Pumpe das verträgt.

Gruß Paul


----------



## zingst01 (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*



DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Paul,
> 
> 
> noch etwas: Wo steht Dein Filter?
> ...



Filter habe ich noch keinen eingeplant. Ist denn unbedingt einer nötig? Auch Fische sind (noch) keine drin. Filter will ich nach Bedarf später einbauen, oben am Bachlauf, aber nur einen ganz einfachen "do-It-Yourself-Filter" selbst basteln. Muß halt nur die Möglichkeit vorsehen und einplanen.
Gruß Paul


----------



## Nori (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Da hast du mich nicht richtig verstanden - ich sagte "wie ein Lichtdimer" - das ist ein Gerät speziell zum Regeln von  Pumpen - das ist nat. kein Lichtdimer.
Dass du einen Schlauch nicht direkt durchziehen kannst ist auch klar - dafür gibt es Hilfsmittel wie z.B. ein Einziehband aus Kunststoff wie man es in der Elektroinstallation verwendet - gibts in 10, 20 und 30m Länge und kostet keine 10 €., den Schlauch etwas mit Silikonspray behandeln, dann rauscht er förmlich durch das Rohr.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,
:Willkommen2

Deine gewählte Pumpe (Die gibt es von vielen Anbeitern so) hat einen Asynchronmotor. Sie ist also für den Einsatz eines Dimmers geeignet. 
Die Dimmer kosten um die 20€ und der Unterschied zu den Lampendimmern ist nur die Außenausführung.
Eine 8500 Liter Pumpe, die gedimmt werden kann, sollte also langfristig besser sein.
Die Pumpen haben einen 1,5" Anschluss und der sollte für diese Leistung ausreichen. Eine Erweiterung auf 2" bringt bei der Länge etwas mehr Wasser. 
Die "Verstärkte" Lösung solltest du auf jeden Fall nehmen und wenn es möglich ist ein Leerrohr verwenden.
Das hat zusätzlich den Vorteil eines besseren Frostschutzes und wenn mal etwas undicht wird.

Beim Filter muss man 2 Varianten unterscheiden. Eine Abscheidung von Grobschmutz (Vorfilter) solltest du beim Bachlauf auf jeden Fall haben.
Ansonsten setzt sich der Bachlauf mit der Zeit mit Schwebstoffen zu. Ein Damenstrumpf am Einlauf kann schon mal helfen. 
Einen Biofilter brauchst du nur zwingend wenn du Fische halten willst.


----------



## DbSam (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,


zu Deinen beiden Schlauch-Links hast Du ja schon Antworten bekommen.
Rein theoretisch könntest Du hier auch den preiswerteren Schlauch nehmen (und evtl. Noris Tipp beherzigen). Evtl. würde ich aber noch überlegen wieviele Jahre der Schlauch liegen soll, wie einfach er im Defektfall zu wechseln wäre, welche Temperaturschwankungen er aushalten muss, usw. Ich würde also wie Jörg zum verstärkten greifen und wäre damit auf Nr. sicher. Da muss man sich auch nicht nach 10 Jahren vor einem versehentlich falschen Spatenstich fürchten.

Zum Durchmesser des Schlauches:
Wenn der Schlauch einmal unter dem Bachlauf vergraben ist, dann liegt er dort. (Oder Du nimmst die Noris-Lösung).
Wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben habe: Ein größerer Querschnitt verringert den Strömungswiederstand innerhalb des Schlauches und verringert also dadurch den Leistungsverlust der Pumpe auf dieser Länge und Höhe. Hier gibt es also kein zu groß, sondern eher nur ein zu klein. Mit einem 2'' Schlauch ist auf jeden Fall Luft nach oben. Nimm aber wenigstens 1,5'', alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht zu klein.

Zur Pumpenleistung, also FTP6500 (6200 L/Std, 65 Watt) oder FTP8500 (8200 L/Std, 95 Watt):
Ich habe leider die Kennlinie dieser Pumpen nicht zur Hand und finde auf die Schnelle auch nichts dazu, kann also nur auf Vergleichswerte aus dem Netz zurückgreifen. Bei einer FTP8500 ECO kommen bei 1,5m Höhe noch ca. 5000 L/Std an, bei der 6500er vermute ich mal so um die 3000 bis 3500.
Solche Werte sind natürlich immer die Optimalwerte. Deshalb auch mein Rat zu einem 2''-Schlauch, denn die von Dir auserkorenen Pumpen haben einen 2''-Anschluß 'an Bord'. Und deshalb raten Dir Jörg und Nori auch zur größeren Pumpe, die man halt bei Bedarf auch 'dimmen' kann. 

*Ich versuche mal zusammen zu fassen:*

Von Deinem Projekt ist derzeit bekannt:
Fischloser Teich, 7 m³, 12 m Bachlauf mit 1,5m Höhenunterschied (davon 0,5 m Sprudel-/Quellstein) und 'Angst' vor zuviel Wasser am Sprudelstein. 
In diesem Fall reicht Deine gewählte Pumpe und vielleicht auch der preiswertere 1 1/4'' Schlauch völlig.
Ein Grobfilter wäre angeraten, ist aber bei einem Sprudelstein nicht ganz so einfach realisierbar. Ein einfacher Druckfilter könnte da seine Dienste leisten, der nimmt aber gewaltig an Förderleistung der Pumpe weg (da dieser je nach Verschmutzungsgrad den Wasserdurchsatz sehr beinflusst). Ich würde dann eher nach dem Sprudelstein am Beginn des Bachlaufes irgendwie einen schnell und einfach zu reinigenden Grobfilter einbauen. 

*Jetzt kommt das große "ABER":*
Aus Deinen letzten Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass Du wahrscheinlich auch schon ein wenig vom 'Teichfieber' befallen bist und irgendwann Fische in Deinem Teich ihre Kreise ziehen sollen...
Dann muss aber ein Biofilter her und dann wären auch die Pumpe und der Schlauch zu klein dimensioniert. Und dann gibt es viele Möglichkeiten der Umsetzung der Filteranlage...
Also neu überlegen...
Was aber für uns nicht so einfach ist, denn es fehlen hier noch zu viele Detailinfos.
Bilder von Deinem Teich und dem Plan wären da hilfreich.

Mal 'ins Blaue hinein' überlegt, was wäre wenn Fische im Teich leben:
Auch hier erschwert der Sprudel-/Quellstein die Installation einer Filteranlage am Beginn des Bachlaufes. Diese Möglichkeit lasse ich mal außen vor und gehe von Deiner geplanten und vorhandenen Minimalinstallation des Bachlaufes aus.
Ich würde dann die Filteranlage separat direkt in Teichnähe als Schwerkraftfilteranlage bauen. Als Pumpe  würde ich einen Luftheber einsetzen um die Stromkosten gering zu halten. Dann ein Kompaktsieve und dahinter Dein gewünschter Eigenbau-Biofilter. Die Bachlaufpumpe kommt dann in den letzten Behälter der Filteranlage, damit der Bachlauf schon sauberes Wasser bekommt und nicht soviel Arbeit hat. (Dann sollte es aber sicherheitshalber eine Pumpe mit Trockenlaufschutz sein und diese über den Wasserstand im Behälter gesteuert werden.

Wichtig ist, dass man den Bachlauf unabhängig vom Filter betreiben kann. Diesen kann man dann also im Frühjahr und Herbst in kalten Nächten ausschalten, um die Fische keinen zu großen Temperaturschwankungen auszusetzen.

Also irgendwie so in dieser Richtung, da gibt es viele Varianten...
Leider kennen wir Deinen Teich und Deine örtlichen Möglichkeiten nicht...



Gruß Carsten


PS:
Egal was Du auch noch mit Deinem Teich vorhast, ich an Deiner Stelle würde einen 2 Zöller Schlauch, die 8500er Pumpe und einen Dimmer kaufen... Bei der Pumpe würde ich evtl. nochmal nachdenken, aber die ist auch mal schnell gewechselt.
Dann könnte ich halbwegs zufrieden meinen nächsten Teichwünschen entgegen blicken...


----------



## zingst01 (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Dann werde ich mal mit der grösseren Pumpe (8200-8500L) planen. Kostet ja kaum mehr, max. 10-15€. Was haltet ihr von den Billigfabrikaten Ecomax, Waterwerks, Wiltec, Jebao etc. die es so von 60-80€ gibt? Sehen alle gleich aus, sind sie auch wahrscheinlich, nur mit anderem Firmenaufkleber. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen?
Hier ist eine Leistungsdiagramm der 8500er Pumpe: http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...Eco-Teichpumpe-bis-8-200l-h-95W-FTP-8500.html

Beim Schlauch werde ich den "verstärkten" nehmen, bin aber noch am Überlegen, ob's ein 1,5" odere 2" wird. Eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, ein 1,5" langt bei meinem "ruhigen" Bach mit wenig Gefälle.
Das mit den HT-Rohren finde ich gut, nur gibt es da nur 5cm und 7cm Rohre. Bei 5cm wird's beim 1,5" Schlauch schon etwas knapp, vor allem bei den Kurven. Und 7cm finde ich etwas überdimensioniert.

@DbSam: "Teichfieber" habe ich keins. Den Teich habe ich schon über 20 Jahre, will ihn jetzt nur um einen Bachlauf erweitern. Fische hatte ich schon einige Male drin. Mal hat sie der __ Reiher geholt, mal haben sie den Winter nicht überlebt (Teich zugefroren). Vielleicht kommen im Frühjahr wieder welche rein, nachdem ich jetzt den Teich komplett ausgeräumt hatte.
Hier sind ein paar Bilder vom Teich und der Bach-Baustelle: 
 

 

 

 

 

Den (zukünftigen) Grobfilter will ich hinter den Quellsteinen (auf dem Bild fehlt noch der oberste) später einbauen.

Ein kl. Problem habe ich noch teilweise mit den Bachlaufrändern: Gibt es da irgendwelche 0-20 hohen Bänder, die man als Wände aufstellen könnte? Die Erde ist teilweise ziemlich locker, und mauern mit Mörtel will ich nicht.


----------



## zingst01 (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*



Nori schrieb:


> Da hast du mich nicht richtig verstanden - ich sagte "wie ein Lichtdimer" - das ist ein Gerät speziell zum Regeln von  Pumpen - das ist nat. kein Lichtdimer.
> Dass du einen Schlauch nicht direkt durchziehen kannst ist auch klar - dafür gibt es Hilfsmittel wie z.B. ein Einziehband aus Kunststoff wie man es in der Elektroinstallation verwendet - gibts in 10, 20 und 30m Länge und kostet keine 10 €., den Schlauch etwas mit Silikonspray behandeln, dann rauscht er förmlich durch das Rohr.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hallo Nori,
was hältst Du von einem Dränagerohr ungelocht? http://www.techboerse.de/bauen-reno...-gelb-draenrohr-drainagerohre-drainrohre.html
Kann man schön ohne Kurvenstücke in den Bachlauf vergraben! Stabilität reicht vielleicht auch.
Gruß
Paul


----------



## Joerg (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Es gibt viele Anbieter aber nur wenige große Hersteller von Pumpen.
Das stabile Rohr verlege so, dass das Wasser komplett rauslaufen kann. Ansonsten mit Leerrohr wegen Frostschutz.

Du kannst zur Abstützung Steine oder Holz nehmen, eine große Belastung tritt ja nicht auf.


----------



## Nori (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Als Leerrohr in Verbindung mit dem stabileren Schlauch find ich das gut - ich denke mit DN 65 wirst du dir beim Durchziehen leichter tun.
Diese Drainagerohre sind recht starrig - dem kannst mit dem Heißluftfön auf die Sprünge helfen.

Gruß Nori (ich hab aus solchen Rohren, allerdings geschlitzten, im Filter 2 Module mit Filterbürsten stehen - war eine scheiss Arbeit diese ca. 40 cm langen Teile gerade zu bekommen)


----------



## DbSam (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,


schön, dass Du ein paar Bilder eingestellt hast. Da sieht man auch über was man redet.

Hilfreiche Tipps für einen Bachlauf findest Du auch hier in einem Thread mit einem gelungenem 'Bachlauf'. Ich finde diesen sehr gelungen.
Du findest dort auch im [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/18/]Beitrag 18[/URL] eine Überlegung/Berechnung zur Pumpe und zum Schlauchdurchmesser. 
Keine Ahnung, welchen Durchmesser Du nun zum Kauf wählst. Beachte aber, dass man bei zuviel Wasser ganz einfach drosseln kann. Umgekehrt muss man erst den Schlauch tauschen. Außerdem würde Dir die kleinere Pumpe mit dem stärkeren Schlauch dann auch genügend Wasser für weniger Stromkosten liefern.  So sehe ich die Sache. 

Ich glaube, Dein Bachlauf kann ein schöner Hingucker werden.
Vielleicht könnte er noch an ein paar Stellen etwas breiter und/oder unregelmäßiger werden. Aber vielleicht täuscht das auch jetzt noch auf den Fotos.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## zingst01 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Bin jetzt am Pumpensuchen. Habe dabei festgestellt, daß die "billigen", von Jebao FTP8500 über Ecomax 8500 und Osaga 8100 alle einen Druckanschluß von 1,5" haben. Außerdem z.T. schlechte Verarbeitungsqualität.
Ist dann überhaupt ein 2" Schlauch sinnvoll, wenn am Pumpenausgang nur 1,5" sind?

Dann habe ich noch eine interessante Pumpe gefunden: Superfish Pond Eco 8000 mit 7800L Fördermenge, 4m Förderhöhe und nur 80W Stromverbrauch! Verarbeitung scheint besser zu sein als bei den anderen oben. Außerdem 3 Jahre Garantie! Kennt jemand diese Pumpe? Kostet ab 85 Euro.
http://www.koi-spirit.de/teichpumpen/superfish-pond-eco/teichfilterpumpe-pond-eco-8000/a-10112/
Diagramm: http://www.amazon.de/SF-POND-ECO-8000-WATT/dp/B0029MBFLA

Gruß Paul


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,

das ist auch eine, die von mehreren Anbietern so vertrieben wird. Ist aber eine aktuelle stromparende Version, die durchaus Empfehlenswert ist. Der Preis passt ja auch.

Wenn es sich um eine normale Strecke und um wenig starke "Kurven" handelt ist eine Aufweitung auf einen größeren Durchmesser nicht zwingend wirtschaftlich.
Bei deiner geplanten Länge aber durchaus eine langfristige Überlegung wert, die geschätzte 10-20% mehr Volumen am Ausgang bereitstellt. 
Diese kannst du nicht dimmen, weil es eine Synchronpumpe ist. Den Mehrpreis für eine Asynchronpumpe solltest du investieren. Die sind etwas aufwändiger in der Herstelllung.

Der Bachlauf sollte, insbesondere in der Nacht, mit weniger Volumen betrieben werden.
Die Auskühlung und die sich daraus ergebenden Temperaturunterschiede im Teich sind ungünstig.


----------



## zingst01 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

ich wollte folgenden Schlauch bestellen, der das von Euch empfohlene Format haben dürfte:
http://www.teichzentrum.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=207
Leider ist das Bild schlecht und auch telefonisch ist eine eher dürftige Auskunft (-> "...zum Eingraben geeignet") zu erhalten. Darum meine Frage: meint ihr, das ist der "verstärkte" Schlauch und man kann ihn ruhigen Gewissens als "Eingrabe-Schlauch" kaufen? Der Preis ist finde ich sehr gut, nur 4,45€/m für einen 2"-Schlauch!
Gruß
Paul


----------



## Nori (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Derr Preis ist sehr gut - das zahlst du normal schon für einen Billigschlauch.
Bestell dir auch gleich noch einen Übergang von 1,5" auf 2" mit - manche kleben das gleich als Kundenservice - frag doch mal nach ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## zingst01 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Nori,
kannst Du auf dem Bild erkennen, ob es der "verstärkte" Schlauch ist?
Gruß Paul


----------



## zingst01 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Nori,
bei dieser Pumpe
http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...-und-Teichpumpe-bis-8500-l-h-95W-ATP8500.html
brauche ich kein Übergangsstück, da angeblich auch ein 2" Anschluss da ist!
Gruß
Paul


----------



## Nori (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Um so besser ...
Also der Billigschlauch ist wesentlich dünnwandiger - das sollte schon der verstärkte sein auf dem Bild.
Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*



zingst01 schrieb:


> brauche ich kein Übergangsstück, da angeblich auch ein 2" Anschluss da ist!


Hallo Paul,

an der Schlauchtülle könntest du einen Schlauch bis zu 2" anschließen, da ist nicht das Anschlußgewinde an der Pumpe mit gemeint,  dieses ist in der Beschreibung der Pumpe auch nicht angegeben, ist aber in der Regel bei Pumpen meistens 1,5".

Zur Qualität eines Schlauches mach dich  HIER  mal schlau.

Dort habe ich schon den original Oase Schlauch bezogen, und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Abwicklung gewesen, da auch eine kostenfreie Lieferung dabei war.


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,


ich weiß nicht ob Du mitgelesen hast, in dem Wassersäulenthread geht es um ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich habe noch eine Seite zum Druckverlust  berechnen gefunden. 
Vielleicht kann Dich diese Seite noch etwas in Deiner Entscheidung unterstützen.

Für Dich mal herausgesucht:
 

Also bei 'gemütlichen' 4000 l/h besteht schon 1 Meter Wassersäule Differenz zwischen dem 1,5'' und 2'' Schlauch.
Dazu kommen noch Deine 1,5 m Höhenunterschied und der Druckverlust der Schlauchbögen.

Mal angenommen, Du willst 4000 l/h in den Bach speisen.
Wenn man mit obigen Werten in die Kennlinien des Pumpentypes aus Deinem letzten Link schaut, dann sollte für diese 4000 l/h bei einem 2'' Schlauch schon eine ATP6500 ausreichend sein. Mit der 8500er erreicht man ca. 6000 l/h.
Im Preis besteht kein großer Unterschied, in der Leistungsaufnahme schon. Die 8500er benötigt 95 W/h, die 6500er nur 65 W/h.

Nun kannst Du selber weiter rechnen. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Carsten,
das hast du toll erklärt. 

Die 30 Watt Differenz sollte man dann mit der Anzahl der Stunden multiplizieren, um eine Vorstellung der Mehrkosten zu erhalten. 
0,03KW*24*30*7*0,2€/KWh ~ 30€ pro Jahr Mehrkosten bei einem 1,5" Schlauch.
Diese 150€ kann man (geschätzt bei 5 Jahren Nutzung) auch in einen 2" Schlauch investieren.


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Jörg,


viel wichtiger finde ich aber noch die Leistungsreserve des 2 Zöllers.
Es bleibt ja nicht alles neu und sauber, da erhöhen sich die Verluste noch...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## zingst01 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

So, habe mich für den 2" entschieden. Als Pumpe werde ich eine 8000er nehmen. Werde diese aber erst im Frühjahr kaufen, da sie sonst nur rumliegt und nicht benutzt wird. Auch wegen der Garantie.

Bin gerade beim Schlauch verlegen. Dazu habe ich eine grundlegende Frage an euch Fachleute: wie kann ich am besten den Schlauch aus dem Teich raus in den Bachlauf bringen? Ich will den Schlauch mit dauernden Gefälle verlegen ohne ein Loch in die Teichfolie machen zu müssen. Mir ist nur eine Lösung eingefallen: den Schlauch langsam steigend aus dem Teich rauszuführen (über der Folie) und weiter langsam steigend neben dem Bachlauf weiter zu führen, bis ich auf den (steileren) Bachlauf treffe. Dadurch muß ich aber den Schlauch ein paar Meter neben dem Bachlauf führen.
Gruß
Paul


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Paul,
wenn du es vernünftig machen willst nimmst du ein 70er HT Rohr und vergräbst das im Boden.
Den Schlauch dann dadurch bis zur Quelle.
Damit ist der Schlauch relativ frostsicher und auch sonst gut geschützt.


----------



## zingst01 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Ja, aber wie komme ich ohne Knick aus dem Teich raus?
Gruß
Paul


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Wenn du einen vernünftigen gekauft hast sind leichte Rundungen sicher kein Problem.


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

@Jörg:
70er Rohr? Das beantwortet aber Pauls Frage nicht so ganz...  Denke ich...   


Hallo Paul,


wenn das ein vernünftiger und stabiler 2'' Schlauch ist, wie wir weiter oben darüber gesprochen haben, dann würde ich auf das 70er HT Rohr verzichten. 
Ich müsste sehr lange überlegen, ob ich mir diese Ausgabe und diese Arbeit antue. Im Normalfall bekommst Du einen guten Schlauch nicht so einfach kaputt, auch nicht im Winter.  Bei dünnen Billigschläuchen sieht das anders aus, da kann ich das am Schlauch gesparte Geld in das 70er HT Rohr stecken, damit ich den Billigschlauch mal wechseln kann... 
Déjà-vu??  Ich glaub, das haben wir alles schon besprochen und das war auch nicht Deine Frage 


Also zum Verlegen:
Hhm, ich kenne nun Dein Gelände und dessen Profil nicht so genau, kann also nur herum 'theorisieren'.

Dein Wunsch/Deine Vorstellung mit dem stetigen Gefälle ist gut, behalte das im Hinterkopf.
Nur kann man das in der Praxis, wenn der Teich und vieles drum herum schon fertig ist, nicht so einfach umsetzen.
Ich würde dann im Spagat mit dem Wunsch nach stetigem Gefälle und den praktischen Gegebenheiten den Schlauch so verlegen, dass nur wenige kleine 'Durchhänger' entstehen. 
Eine Stelle wäre wahrscheinlich der Punkt, an dem der Schlauch aus dem Teich kommt und irgendwo in der Erde verschwinden soll. Im Normalfall wird der Schlauch beim Ausschalten der Pumpe leer laufen (physikalisch so wie beim Benzin zapfen). Dort, in diesem 'Sack' (so sagt wahrscheinlich der 'Rohrdesigner' ) wird etwas Wasser stehen bleiben, je nach Größe und Länge des 'Sackes' mehr oder weniger Wasser. Das stört meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht weiter, auch nicht im Winter. Der Schlauch kann diesen Druck aushalten. 
Mein 2'' Schlauch liegt seit 1997 mit solch einem 'Sack' in der Erde herum und ich kann nichts negatives berichten.

Nun musst Du den nötigen Aufwand für die geradlinige Verlegung abschätzen, oder musst mit einem Sack leben lernen.  *hust* 
Nein, da kann ich Dir nicht wirklich helfen.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*



DbSam schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber Pauls Frage nicht so ganz...  Denke ich...





DbSam schrieb:


> Nein, da kann ich Dir nicht wirklich helfen.


Carsten,
ich habe auch nur Vermutungen angestellt und ein Rohr mit Gefälle zu verlegen ist kein schlechter Rat.
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte das auch so gemacht und nutzt das nun für seinen größeren Bachlauf ohne Schlauch drin. 
Es kommt mit der gleichen Pumpe deutlich mehr an. (Durchmesser eben fast 3")

Bei einem Bachlauf, der im Winter aus ist, sollte man größere Taschen vermeiden.
Ein guter Schlauch kann aber schon einiges ab.


----------



## Mathias2508 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

@Carsten
als zusätzlicher Schutz für den Schlauch ist die Verlegung im Rohr gar nicht verkehrt.Und es vereinfacht den Wechsel eines defefkten Schlauches(aus welchen Gründen auch immer)erheblich.


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

@Jörg:
Ja, ich weiß. Und wir haben eigentlich beide das Gleiche geschrieben... 
Es hat schon einige Schreibarbeit gekostet, Paul zu der Mehrausgabe von 1,5'' zu 2'' zu bewegen, bzw. ihn persönlich sicher zu überzeugen. 
Jetzt nochmal ein HT Rohr drum herum? Der denkt dann sicher, dass wir 'einen an der Klatsche haben'. 

Ich glaube, ihm geht es mehr um das Verstecken des Schlauches. Auch da sind wir ohne Foto vom Bereich schlechte Ratgeber.
Die Versteckerei richtet sich nach der dort bestehenden Umgebung. Am Besten halt einbuddeln und Pflanzen darüber. Wenn am Teichrand schon Steine sind, dann eben ein kleines(!) Häufchen drum herum.
Um den Schlauch den ersten Meter im Teich zu verstecken, kann man ja auch mit einem Stück aufgerauter Ufermatte und etwas Zement arbeiten (ich würde nicht umwickeln, ich würde es darüber formen und mit Mischung stabilisieren/fixieren, so dass das als 'Schlauch' nicht erkennbar ist. Aber da fehlt halt ein Foto.)

@Mathias:
Das ist mir bewusst, das haben wir hier im Fred auch schon 'durchgekaut'.  
Es handelt sich aber um 12 m und auch das billige 70er HT kostet auf dieser Länge etwas.

Wie ich aber eben schon geschrieben habe: Bei einem guten(!) 2'' zölligem Schlauch sehe ich persönlich keinen Bedarf zum wechseln, die halten Frost aus.
<edit> Wenn der Schlauch irgendein 'Bauwerk' quert, dann lege ich dort natürlich den Schlauch in ein Rohr. -Man weiß ja nie.  Ansonsten, in der Erde, da halte ich bei einem guten Schlauch das Leerrohr für übertrieben. Der geht nicht so schnell kaputt, eher platzt das HT Rohr... </edit>

Zum HT Rohr:
HT Rohr ist überhaupt nicht für die Verlegung im Erdreich konzipiert. Warum soll ich also zu etwas raten, was ich selbst überhaupt nicht machen würde? Zumal ich es beim pumpen unter Druck setze.

Ich stehe mit meiner Meinung auch nicht ganz allein da: siehe z.B. hier.

Und dann erinnere ich mich auch an den bayrischen Baufachmann, der den Kopf über die vielfach verbauten KG Rohre geschüttelt hat und dringend die grünen 2000er empfiehlt. (Die ich auch nutzen würde.)

Naja, die Welt ist rund und es gibt viele Meinungen/Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen/Verfehlungen...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mathias2508 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

@Carsten,
soweit gebe ich dir auch in allen Punkten recht.
Es sollte ja auch nur eine Alternative aufzeigen.Wie Paul es dann bei sich umsetzt,ist dann eine andere Sache.


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Joo, ist mir schon klar. 
Aber lies mal weiter oben, wir hatten alles schon durch.


Und wirklich:
HT in der Erde ist ganz große Sch...! 
Glaube mir, eigene Erfahrung. Sobald sich da etwas bewegt, da hast Du verloren. Bilder kann ich nächstes Jahr liefern, wenn ich meine Entlüftung der Kellerbar repariert habe... 
Du glaubst nicht, wie sich das Zeugs unter etwas Druck freiwillig verformen kann... 

Meine Meinung:
Wer HT Rohr für die Erdverlegung empfiehlt, den soll der Blitz beim sch.. treffen.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nori (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hier ging es doch lediglich darum das HT-Rohr als Schutzrohr/Leerrohr zu verwenden.
Von der Verwendung als Druckleitung war von Seiten des TE nicht die Rede.

Gruß Nori


----------



## DbSam (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hatte das auch so gemacht und nutzt das nun für seinen größeren Bachlauf ohne Schlauch drin.
> ....
> Ein guter Schlauch kann aber schon einiges ab.





Hallo Nori,


das obige Zitat liest sich aber anders.
(Ich kenne den kompletten Thread.)







Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nori (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Ich sagte von Seiten des TE (= zingst01/Paul)...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Carsten,
HT Rohr ist natürlich nicht für die Verlegung im Boden gedacht. Ich würde da dann auch kein Wasser durchpumpen.


----------



## zingst01 (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

von wegen leichte Rundungen! Ich muß doch aus dem Teich raus, über den Teichrand und dann wieder runter unter die Bachsohle.
Gruß Paul


----------



## DbSam (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hallo Paul,


was sollen wir denn antworten?
Ich weiß doch nicht wie die Stelle aussieht, an der Du mit dem Schlauch aus dem Teich kommst.
Und ich hatte doch auch geschrieben, dass bei mir auch 2'' Schlauch liegt, der an dieser Stelle auch einen Sack bildet und ich bisher keine Probleme hatte.

Wenn Du den Schlauch gerade verlegen willst, dann musst Du irgendwie mit Erde etwas gestalten, worin Dein Schlauch dann gerade geführt wird und Du dieses Konstrukt mit Pflanzen, Steinen, etc. optisch gut abtarnen/verstecken kannst. 
Wenn das nicht geht, dann lege den Schlauch mit den Bögen ab. Da passiert nichts. Durch den großen Querschnitt hält sich der Druckverlust in Grenzen (deshalb ja auch der Rat zum großen Querschnitt, siehe Tabelle von mir weiter oben).



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?*

Hi Paul,
die stabileren Schläuche halten schon was aus.
Den Bachlauf nun noch in Betrieb zu nehmen macht ja keinen großen Sinn.
Künftig kann es aber nicht schaden diesen an der freien Stelle zu isolieren und das Restwasser abzulassen.


----------

